Ask HN: If you could reset internet and its services, etc. What would you do? - askz
======
arca_vorago
Decentralized DNS, because centralization is a weakness that makes the
internet vulnerable to censorship, etc. And DNS is a major weakness in my
eyes.

Also, anti trust/monopoly moves preventing content providers from owning or
attempting to control what should be dumb public pipes ala public roads.

------
sharemywin
Truth servers:

1\. User address

2\. domain code

3\. data address

4\. data

5\. data version

6\. digital signature

7\. signature verification algorithm

\- and depending on the importance of the data you could store the data on
multiple servers to add redundancy and prove the server is telling the truth.

\- root user addresses could be used like name servers to store other types of
truth servers, user names etc.

\- could add some kind of currency/time storage protocol to manage free
loading.

\- you could have some kind of trust network by putting I attest that at this
time this server returned this version of the data and/or I verified the data
was signed.

\- or I attest at this time this server(any server including web) returned
this data and here is a hash of the data

\- reputation could be stored by putting a transaction code and each party
agrees they did the transaction and it went well and here's the contract with
index-able properties.

~~~
sharemywin
Then you could have a contract server(s) that has legal contracts that are:

1\. indexable

2\. forkable

3\. parameterized - signing party 1, 2, witness, state/province, jurisdiction,
allowable arbitration, etc.

4\. digitally signed.

------
sharemywin
How about transparent fair pricing contract/database.

1\. if you post your prices you agree your not offering other prices for X
amount of time to anyone else for that marketplace product code.

2\. skill/service codes priced by the hour

3\. marketplace product code for all vendors

4\. you can fork a product/service/skill code but need to list a reason, xyz
feature(s) is/are different or just a contractual difference or something.

------
sigjuice
No NAT.

